# Barrel Sand and Salt Containers



## wbruno (Dec 16, 2007)

Where can I find barrel sized sand containers to leave along a 1000 foot driveway?


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

anything packaged tends to be more expensive than bulk.


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

92XT;457973 said:


> anything packaged tends to be more expensive than bulk.


[email protected]#$#@? WHAT?


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

couldnt you just use a rubbermaid trashcan with a lid

JR


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

92XT;457973 said:


> anything packaged tends to be more expensive than bulk.


ummmm. he is talking about the Container...not the product inside it


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snow-Ex makes boxes especially designed for this purpose, but I'd go with Rubbermaid


----------



## RacerBren (Nov 6, 2005)

How about a plastic 55 gallon drum with the end half exposed and then put on a frame?


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

then you start picking banjos w/ a jug of shine ....heck of an idea.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

I tried the Rubbermaid containers once - the heavy ones, and they cracked and broke. After that, as they expanded out, I couldn't get the lids on.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

we have a few of those big blue barrels we pulled off a job site if you want to make the drive from Ct.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

As crazy as this sounds, talk to a local place that sells olives. They buy them in 55gal plastic containers w/a screw on/off lid.


----------

